# Anyone planning to be out this Sunday 18/3



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Another weekend coming up....anyone planning to get out on Sunday around Sydney?

Crossing North - South by road will be a major issue with the Harbour Bridge celebrations. Tried to register for the walk but left it too late!  :roll: Typical planning by moi!!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

DiveYak,

I'm planning an early Saturday assult on the fish... just havn't decided where yet... (thinking Narrabeen lakes (Yellowfin caught a few nice fish there last weekend without trying), back around Church Point as I caught some good fish there last weekend as well) also it is meant to be a bit wet on Sat, but I'm desperate to get out :twisted:


----------

